# Stanley Royd Asylum Chapel - Church of St Faiths - July 08



## freebird (Aug 18, 2008)

This is the last remaining unconverted building that was part of Stanley Royd Asylum. The asylum was built in 1816 and was first occupied in 1818 and the church was added in 1861. The church was then licensed for baptism and marriage in 1867. The church has now been sold and is supposed to be awaiting redevelopment for office use but still presently only accomodates the very many pigeons that have made it home. 

Firstly some external shots

















Onwards towards the stinking pit of hell!!
















The once beautiful but now faeces ridden and fire damaged interior
















The beautiful window!
















The old Organ






After the explore we had to make our escape and searched hard to find an alternative route, to no avail. There was nothing for it but to grit our teeth and go the way we came!!! :wcry:


----------



## phill.d (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL Freebird. Great pics there. I really like the B&W shot from the Holy shit pit of the highest order. I shall never ever forget how bad that place was, Top notch with your shots there!


----------



## sqwasher (Aug 18, 2008)

*Stanley Royd Asylum Chapel, Wakefield July '08*

Here's a few pics of mine from our visit to the former West Riding Pauper Lunatic Asylum. Not visited by many as the access/egrees are AWFUL & once inside it's AWFUL!  Glad we got it under our belt though....

A couple of views externally










After our filthy entrance...
A typical pew





The remains of the organ





An internal view of the organ





Dead pigeon alley





Freebird negotiating the above alley





The view from the pulpit is not the best





The fire damaged end of the chapel





The wonderful stained glass window showing amongst others a priest, nurse & doctor





A close up of the Stanley Royd Hospital glass





A peeling paint shot





If only we could exit the normal way!





Cheers for looking & if you want to see more please look on our flickr pages.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 18, 2008)

Such a shame to see it in that state. The windows are still wonderful, though. Great photos, both of you.


----------



## Flaxington (Aug 18, 2008)

fancy crapping on the pulpit

those pigeons got no respect


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 2, 2008)

Great pictures from both of you! its quite impressive really but is it really worth braving the pit?


----------



## phill.d (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats the entrance to hell. The holy shit pit of the highest order. 
I don't think it was worth going down that hole myself. We did consider a leg breaking jump to avoid the pit of doom. It took us 20 agonising minutes to muster the courage to go down there again. Don't do this one guys!! :icon_evil

Picture from my flickr pages, stench not included


----------



## KingElvis (Sep 3, 2008)

phill.d said:


> Thats the entrance to hell. The holy shit pit of the highest order.
> I don't think it was worth going down that hole myself. We did consider a leg breaking jump to avoid the pit of doom. It took us 20 agonising minutes to muster the courage to go down there again. Don't do this one guys!! :icon_evil
> 
> Picture from my flickr pages, stench not included



Mate I did the alternative exit and am here to tell the tale LOL 

NO WAY was I going back down that hole.

Strange thing is, no one seems to have pics of all the tunnels and stuff that runs under this place.


----------



## phill.d (Sep 3, 2008)

KingElvis said:


> Mate I did the alternative exit and am here to tell the tale LOL
> 
> NO WAY was I going back down that hole.
> 
> Strange thing is, no one seems to have pics of all the tunnels and stuff that runs under this place.


Mate you did the potential broken leg jump??
wow. That's a desperate measure to avoid the pit of doom!!! ha ha 
We nearly did it too

Your right the tunnels are not bad considering. There worth having a go with the torches and stuff. I'll do that if anyone fancies having a go!!


----------



## KingElvis (Sep 3, 2008)

phill.d said:


> Mate you did the potential broken leg jump??
> wow. That's a desperate measure to avoid the pit of doom!!! ha ha
> We nearly did it too
> 
> Your right the tunnels are not bad considering. There worth having a go with the torches and stuff. I'll do that if anyone fancies having a go!!



Yep mate, you just have to know how to land and mind the broken glass and tramps etc

The tunnels were ace and I was kinda sad that I didn't get any snaps in my hurry to get into the chapel.

Saying that, the entry to the tunnels themselves is not choice due to those drunks using it as a latrine


----------



## phill.d (Sep 3, 2008)

I say Elvis that shit pit is to the foulest order isn't it? Actually stood squelching and slipping in it is the final degradation lol :icon_evil


----------



## Whitts85 (Sep 3, 2008)

lived near here all my life and seen the church from the outside pretty much everyday, really good seeing the inside even if it has been allowed to get in such a bad state, really good pics


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 3, 2008)

phill.d said:


> Thats the entrance to hell. The holy shit pit of the highest order.
> I don't think it was worth going down that hole myself. We did consider a leg breaking jump to avoid the pit of doom. It took us 20 agonising minutes to muster the courage to go down there again. Don't do this one guys!! :icon_evil
> 
> Picture from my flickr pages, stench not included



holy crap lol yeah might give that one a miss for now!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 13, 2008)

We checked this place out and i must say.... that pit does not look nice!
i generally dunno if im up for it 
and as for the other way in.... lmao im only little! 
grr!


----------

